# Statutory Declaration for Partner Visa



## Shaztadaisy (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi,

My partner and l are currently starting the process of partner visa. We are about to ask some friends & employers to do stat decs for us however have a few questions. Do our friends & employers need to take the stat decs to a notary or is that something we can do when we take our paperwork to get done. The friends and employers that we are getting to do stat decs for us do not live near us as we have recently moved.

Please l would appreciate anyones help.

Thanks,


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

If you have a read of* Booklet #1*, from about page 27 -32 or thereabouts it explains it pretty well.
In summary, it says something like an Australian statutory declaration is only for Australian citizens/residents and though a non citizen/resident statutory declaration from abroad carries no legality for Australia, it is recognised that other countries have similar documents and those countries will have their authorised people _[ often called notaries ] _that can witness them.


----------



## HM20 (Apr 26, 2011)

Can a Australian family or friend support our relationship using the form 888 for declaration even if they are living out side Australia .


----------



## Shaztadaisy (Sep 11, 2010)

*888 declarations*



HM20 said:


> Can a Australian family or friend support our relationship using the form 888 for declaration even if they are living out side Australia .


Hi,
All my 888 forms were accepted from Australian citizen who were not residing in Australia. Provided they supply a copy of ID such as birth certificate or passport it is ok. We are coming to the end of our process, good luck with your application.


----------



## gingerboy (May 4, 2010)

I'm slightly worried about a recent application I made as I didnt use the form 888, but instead put mine and my partners, and asked 4 Aussie friends to use the form I found on the AG website. Passports and birth certs were supplied, and addresses, but not all the other contact details like phone numbers and stuff which are requested on the 888 form...and I guess they need that in case they want to call the friends to check anything. 

So does anyone know if this is a problem for Immi? Do they only accept the 888 form with visa applications? I really hope they dont have a problem with it, as it is a legal Australian form that I used :-( Just not all the info they might have wanted! Fingers crossed the worst that comes of it is they contact me and ask me to do stat decs again on form 888...rather than reject the application....


----------



## aussiegirl (Dec 15, 2009)

The form 888 is basically DIAC's version of a stat. dec. It is set out exactly like a stat.dec, so if your friends and family used an official stat. dec form, it should be no problem. As for their contact details, I suppose DIAC will contact you if they need it.


----------

